# AEROGARDEN - Control Panel Light and Pump Cycles



## BogartsSis (Jul 24, 2007)

I copied this out off of the aerogarden web site. Thought it might be usefull for questions about timing and lights.


*Control Panel Light and Pump Cycles
___________________________________________________________________

settings 24 hr light cycle 24 hour pump cycle Hours lights off with pump running
_________________________________________________________________________________________

Tom/Pepp 16 on 8 off 20 on 4 off 4

Salad Greens 16.5 on 7.5 off 24 on 7.5

Herbs/Basil 17 on 7 off 17 on 7 off 0

Flowers 15.5 on 8.5 off 20 on 4 off 4.5

Strawberry 15 on 9 off 15 on 9 off 0
______________________________________________________________​Note: On all settings, the pump always runs when the lights are on.
​HELPFUL HINT: Herbs/Basil & Strawberry
are the only setting for which the pump is
always off when the lights are off. All other
settings have a wet interval, when the lights
are off but the pump is still running.​​
*


----------



## BogartsSis (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's another one.
My Experience with my AEROGARDEN
Finding out what everything does has taken some work. This is the fruit of my quest.
Here is all the information I found about the kits that they have or are working on. I gathered the information from various sources, since there doesn't seem to be any compiled information.

*Aerogarden Seed Kits *Kit
*Light On Hours **Off**Water Hours **Pods (not spacer)**Green Starting Nutrient Tabs**Blue Sprouting Nutrient Tabs**Regular Growing Nutrient Tabs**Red Fruiting Nutrient Tabs**Total Weeks**Harvest /Bloom in Weeks**Total time estimate**Contains**Notes**Notes 2**Notes 3**Notes 4*Cascading Petunias15.5
8.5
On +4.5
7
2
2
12

16
6
24​PetuniasNo Recipes Cherry Tomatoes16
8
On + 4
3
2

20

22
7
27​2 Red Heirloom & one 
Golden Harvest Cherry TomatoHand Pollination1 plant per pod</SPAN>
Likes warm 70-80 F room Chili Peppers16
8
On + 4
7
2
2
12
8
24
8
28​2 mini Jalapeños, 2 Red Fires, 3 Purple Super HotsHand Pollination1 plant per podLikes warm 70-80 F roomRinse bowl every other feedingGourmet Herbs17
7
Light on
7
2
2
12

16
4
20​Dill, Cilantro, Oregano, Mint, Chives, Rubin & Italian BasilInternational Basil17
7
Light on
7
2
2
12

16
3
24​Thai, Marseille, Genovese, Napolitano, Globe, Lemon & Red Rubin BasilRinse bowl every other feeding Salad Greens16.5
7.5
24
7
2

10

12
3
12​Mix of Red & Green Lettuce _*In development*__***********In development***********_​Japanese Herb Garden17
7
Light on
3​Red Shiso, Green Shiso, Shungiku, Mitsuba, Curly Cress, Wrinkled Cress Available by September French Herb Garden17
7
Light on
3​Chervil, Sorrel, French Basil, Parsley, Sage, Savory & ThymeAvailable by September Italian Herb Garden17
7
Light on
3​Genovese Basil, Mint, Savory, Parsley, Thyme, Garlic Chives & OreganoAvailable by September Wildflower Garden15.5
8.5
On +4.5​Pesto Basil Garden17
7
Light on​Italian Basil Salsa Garden16
8
On + 4​Cilantro, Cherry Tomatoes, Chili PeppersBaby Bell Peppers16
8
On + 4​Strawberry Garden24
0
24​1 Year Old Strawberry plants Strawberry plants don't produce fruit the first year.Hopefully Available by September or DecemberI don't know if 24 hours is right but it happened There seems to be no way to update the programming. If you try to set 'Light off' time it goes back on!Salad AccentsAroma Therapy Garden Canadian Medicinal Herbs Medicinal herbs only in CanadaOnly will be released in Canada Available 1/4/2007 Not available where prohibited by law Release date is Canadian


----------

